# creating "income streams"



## threadfather (Nov 6, 2008)

What are some good modern ways to create income streams (that gradually grow) with minimal investments these days?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Longterm investments
Rental properties

Ok... a rental property isn't a small investment. But putting your money in a mutual fund right now isn't a bad idea. The market has dropped significantly, so even if it drops further, it will go back up in the long term.

Alternatively, if you're willing to work, you could try growing veggies/produce on the side, and sell it locally. Where I am, blueberries are a huge thing. People literally park on the shoulder, walk off into the bush, and come out an hour later with buckets of blueberries. Then they sell them.


----------



## chesterburrito (Nov 11, 2008)

I've seen people gathering pecans, gathering aluminum cans, any other ideas people have that are similar?


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Creating income streams is a nice way of having a little extra money coming in. The popularity of Ebay is growing simply because people are trying to make some money by selling off their extras. I've met quite a few people who are die hard yard sale shoppers just so they can sell on Ebay.

I have a neighbor who cleans houses. She does 3 a week and makes a nice little cash flow for herself. She averages 15 dollars an hour for her time.

Another lady sells home baked goods at the local store. She is on a small fixed income and the money she makes help pay her bills.

Growing produce and fruit is also great when they are in season. If you have a greenhouse, you get several months of extra growing time.

When times are tight and money is scarce many people choose to barter. We actually do a lot of that in the little community I live in. We each have skills and talents that others find useful. For example, One of my neighbors has a child who wanted a guitar. He had an extra pressure canner. I traded a nice youth guitar (I didn't need) for a pressure canner (I really needed). We both got what we wanted.


----------



## poolboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Isn't eBay market price at an all time low due to the economic situation we are in? I tried selling high end guitars (12-string) and couldn't get a bid at well below its value and it was rare and a well known brand. If you watch completed items regularly and sell in a certain market you can notice the overall downward trend in sales + shipping combinations.


----------

